# Near Limit at jetty



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

We shot some great flounder footage yesterday for the future Flounder DVD. Before heading back, decided to meet the dawn patrol for a quick walk on the South Jetty. Was quick action with near limit on trout for me and another.

Plastics, pearl and pink worked for me and he caught his fish on topwaters. Mostly top dawg in bone.

I almost walked right past all the fish. Nailed one at my feet on the first cast and proceeded to keep walking further...'of course you have walk a long way for them right?' Wrong. Luckily I paid attention to the sign i was seeing, albeit very subtle slicks, and active bait, with glass minnows. Noticed what I was doing and walked back 40feet to get back on the fish. It's crazy how such a little move can make the difference if you know what to look for and how to place yourself.

My new TiteLine rod performed flawlessly. TitelineFishingRods http://www.titelinefishingrods.com/ was started by the same people that have started several other very successful rod companies. They decided to come out with a high end value rod for those that want to upgrade but not break the bank. I really like the way it cast and it's durable. Light weight without all the extras that you really don't need. We just need a really really good rod for a really good price.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's another pic


----------

